# Ziauddin University



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Can someone please give me info about this college,
repute etc..i've never heard of it, can some one give me their opinion thanks!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

It is a good college.You would have to visit Karachi and apply by yourself or send someone because you will not find anything on the Internet. And yes many foreigners study there.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

so theres no application online i can apply with?
i have no family down in Karachi only Islamabad


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

If they can somehow order it from Karachi and fill it for you and TCS it back again.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you applying there too? I don't know why I've never heard of Zia before.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes I am applying there. In fact, I will be in Karachi myself on 23 July. 21 July they will give out applications forms and prospectus. You might have never heard of it because it is relatively new and it has gone an tremendous up gradation. Everything is new now. It is a good college. It is recognized as well.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh man, when you get the application can you email me a copy of it?
It will be very well appreciated!


----------



## yoman (Dec 31, 2010)

ziauddin, baqai etc are usually the last option for medical students in karachi......


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Last option because not everyone can get into DOW or AKU. They being at a different level.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

actually Ziauddin has gotten quite good. LNH jinnah Baqai are considered last choice. their are quite a few who choose to go to ZU over dow because its better standards owing to what money can buy aswell as the many problems and limitations of govt colleges. Plus ZU is close to defence so the crowd is upper middle class and quite refined making it an easier transition for A-levelers and foreigners as compared to the environment at Dow.


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

Ziauddin has no hostel facility..Ive heard students rent houses for accomodation...do u guys have any mre information about it


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love to provide you with that info, however, I am learning myself and still no info about it so far. : /


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Yeah,it is good.


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

Zia's test is on the 21rst...Can anyone suggest a book that can help me prepare for the G.K part of the entrance test?


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

And also if u have any idea of the TYPE of G.K questions contained in the test


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

guys where will you rank bahria among the private sector in karachi? i am planning to go apply for baqai and lnmc only.. ziauddin isnt that good as far as i know.. i am kinda confused for ZU and baqai... :S


----------



## kungfuninja (Feb 4, 2011)

ZU applies 'problem-based learning' (PBL) for teaching, this means students become good with diagnosis and clinics..but this also makes a little difficult and challenging..I'd say you should go for ZU (instead of/in addition to) baqai...What my teacher (a 4rth year mbbs student at lnmc) tells me is that in the pvt unis zu leads, obviously after aku...liaquats good too but i rarely hear anything good bout baqai.


----------

